# Clubs in Capitol Region, NY?



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knew of a club IBC or otherwise in or within a couple of hours of the Capitol Region (Albany/Saratoga Springs) in New York? 

If so please let me know, I would love to be involved. And if not and there are a bunch of us from the area then maybe we can use this forum to start a club!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not that I know of. However you can start an IBC chapter with five IBC members so check around with your local aquarium society.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Unity said:


> Was wondering if anyone knew of a club IBC or otherwise in or within a couple of hours of the Capitol Region (Albany/Saratoga Springs) in New York?
> 
> If so please let me know, I would love to be involved. And if not and there are a bunch of us from the area then maybe we can use this forum to start a club!


I wish there was. I live in South Glens Falls.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Live in Saratoga Springs here xShainax - are there any good LPS's that you know of between you and I (I have only found non-Petsmart and non-Bensons just north of Albany so far.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not that I know of. However you can start an IBC chapter with five IBC members so check around with your local aquarium society.


Thanks a lot for the info! Are you a member of a chapter?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Unity said:


> Live in Saratoga Springs here xShainax - are there any good LPS's that you know of between you and I (I have only found non-Petsmart and non-Bensons just north of Albany so far.


There is a Petco in Queensbury by the Olive garden. Nothing else really


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I so hate the petco in Queensbury. They have the baby bettas hidden away in a corner where you cant easily see them and their customer service is the worst I have encountered in ANY petshop. Benson's is much better. Oh and the petshop in aviation mall is beyond retarded :evil::evil:

There used to be an aquatic store almost right behind the shops with petco but now it's gone now. It was replaced with some kind of doggie day care/training facility. I doubt there is anything north of me - Warrensburg is pretty much the end of civilization till you get to Plattsburgh

MrV - I don;t think there is ANY kind of aquarium society for this area..if there is, I don't know about it.

I was thinking of joining the IBC


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I so hate the petco in Queensbury. They have the baby bettas hidden away in a corner where you cant easily see them and their customer service is the worst I have encountered in ANY petshop. Benson's is much better. Oh and the petshop in aviation mall is beyond retarded :evil::evil:
> 
> There used to be an aquatic store almost right behind the shops with petco but now it's gone now. It was replaced with some kind of doggie day care/training facility. I doubt there is anything north of me - Warrensburg is pretty much the end of civilization till you get to Plattsburgh
> 
> ...


Wasn't that place called treasure chest, or something


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Best PetSmart is the one on 50 in Wilton near the Mall - hands down. Bensons is good too but their fish section could be bigger. I wish Bensons sold more Betta's as I think theirs are taken care of the best as far as chains go!


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Any of you guys happen to be breeders?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm an IBC member however, not part of a chapter. Trying though


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a beautiful betta at the Bensons, usually Petsmart takes good care of their betta's but last week I saw a DT that was a tailbiter and a few that were breathing hard in their cups.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I got a beautiful betta at the Bensons, usually Petsmart takes good care of their betta's but last week I saw a DT that was a tailbiter and a few that were breathing hard in their cups.


The Petsmart there is VERY receptive to customer input FYI - if you see something, say something. Also that new Betta "tree" thing they just got I think helps move more fish (which is a good thing for them in those cups). 

But yes, I too got a great betta at Bensons the other day.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Unity said:


> The Petsmart there is VERY receptive to customer input FYI - if you see something, say something. Also that new Betta "tree" thing they just got I think helps move more fish (which is a good thing for them in those cups).
> 
> But yes, I too got a great betta at Bensons the other day.


I love that tree, it's better than there were just stacked on top of each other. Here is my Bensons find


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Yours is beautiful! 

This is Cannonball - he came from Bensons as well. Can't be more than 4 or 5 months - working so he grows out well!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Awww, he is a cutie pie.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone see any advantage to getting a little e-mail list and/or forum page together for us few Cap-Region/Adirondack Betta lovers? 

It won't be the best page ever made but I could donate some webspace and the time to put something together. 

Or given our seemingly low numbers should we just chat here?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of people have websites for their area/region/state. Lonstar bettas is the one for Texas.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm sure there are others, besides us - a website would be nice.
I know there is also a member in Plattsburgh - which isn't all THAT far away. 



> Wasn't that place called treasure chest, or something


I have no idea. I was only in there once and it was a long time ago. ALl I remember is that it was located almost directly behind the shopping mall with the Olive Graden - maybe next to the funeral parlor on Quaker?

I got a male VT from Benson's in Queensbury But I do not remember which one it was. They only seem to have either red or blue VT's - nothing else when I go there

2 came from walmart in Alaska (sluggles, Mr Magic Mushroom)
1 came from Petsmart in Saratoga (derpy fins)
1 came from the craptastic pet sop in Avaition mall (barron von fishie fins the 2nd)
3 from Queensbury Walmart (uncle ihro, El Kabong, and Tanagora
1 from Hudson Falls Walmart (Ferb)
2 from Petco (finneas and Lucky Stars)
5 Females from petco, 1 baby 

Something is not adding up here....:shock:

OOOH yeah, one of the soriety girls turned into a a male -so I guess now it's a harem? Yeah I know..male/female = bad...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I'm sure there are others, besides us - a website would be nice.
> I know there is also a member in Plattsburgh - which isn't all THAT far away.
> 
> I have no idea. I was only in there once and it was a long time ago. ALl I remember is that it was located almost directly behind the shopping mall with the Olive Graden - maybe next to the funeral parlor on Quaker?
> ...


The best one is the Bensons in Saratoga by te Wilton mall


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

xShainax said:


> The best one is the Bensons in Saratoga by te Wilton mall


That is my local one and I actually just got back from there a moment ago with a new acrylic sponge. I wish they had a bigger fish section. 

They will order basically anything for you but it is still a lot easier to drive down the block to PetSmart to buy (for instance) Seachem or Omega One products.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

If you guys happened to miss it and can help - xShainax needs a home for her male Molly. Needs to be picked up locally. 

(Hope you don't mind me posting on your behalf xShainax ).


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't mind.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My mother would KILL me if I took in another fish, although she would probably not notice. 
I miss having my own apartment


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Had to go buy some AQ salt today at Bensons in Wilton - there are some BEAUTIFUL mid to dark red halfmoons FYI! 

Getting a new Betta today or I would have bought one.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

At Bensens? Last time I went, there were CT's and spadetails


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe they are gone but they were above the sink - 3 of them.


----------

